# Samina becomes first Pakistani woman to scale 7 highest peaks on 7 continents



## Sulman Badshah

*Mission accomplished: Samina becomes first Pakistani woman to scale 7 highest peaks on 7 continents*
By Web Desk
Published: July 26, 2014
4,518SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL





Samina Baig and Mirza Ali Baig holding Pakistani flag on Mount Mckinley. PHOTO TWITTER ACCOUNT MIRZA ALI

KARACHI: Samina Baig on Thursday became the first Pakistani woman to summit the highest mountains on each of the seven continents of the world.

Baig, who hails from Hunza in Gilgit-Baltistan, was on a mission to raise the Pakistanis flag on the highest peaks of the seven continents.

She achieved her target with her brother Mirza Ali on July 24.

Mirza Ali on their Twitter and Facebook accounts announced that the brother and sister duo had reached the summit of Mount Elbrus in the Caucasus mountains.



The summit means that Samina Baig has summitted all the highest peaks on the seven continents.



Mirza added that they had managed to reach the summit at 9am local time.

Previously Samina Baig and her brother Mirza Ali had climbed Mount Everest on May 19, 2013. Samina had become the first Pakistani woman to climb Everest.

Prior to climbing Mt Elbrus, the duo had climbed Mount McKinley in Alaska in June 2014, and Mount Puncak Jaya in Indonesia in March 2014.

Last year, they climbed to the summits of Mt Aconcagua in South America in December 2013, Mount Vinson in Antartica in January 2013 and Mount Kilimanjaro in Tanzania in February 2013.

Baig added that since Everest was closed this year due to an avalanche, he would attempt it again next year, which would then make him and Samina the first siblings to complete the seven summits on seven continents.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jf Thunder

Really a great achievement, keep it up


----------



## jetray

Nice achievement.


----------



## shah1398

Sulman Badshah said:


> Samina Baig on Thursday became the first Pakistani woman to summit the highest mountains on each of the seven continents of the world.


Congratulations to the Iron Lady. All the best for future ventures.


----------



## livingdead

nice.. I did not know names of half of the mountains..


----------



## @RV

Congratulations to the lady and a great achievement.


----------



## Salik

Brother and sister duo get great achievements. For Pakistan it has been best.

Quaid e Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah == Fatima Jinnah

Nazia Hassan == Zohaib Hassan

Samina Baig == Mirza Ali Baig

Best of luck for future as well Pakistanis!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kao Boy

Congrats guyz!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unleashed

Proud of you GBians..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

